# Saddest Lil CT I Ever Did See (Rescue)



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

I couldn't not. They gave him to me for free anyways. I had to try and happy him up.

I dunno what to name him but I'm calling him Squirt atm.



















Starting to colour up:



















He is stressed, skittish and very wiggly atm but he ate 2 pellets. I'm hoping a night in my room neighbouring my nice fish (the non-flaring) will help him settle but he's gonna be a work in progress for a while I think. Poor lil guy.

I'm assuming he's a baby but I've seen some awful cases of malnourished bettas looking similar and he is TINY (no longer than a paperclip). Any advice would be appreciated. I'm uncertain whether to fast him for bloating at such a small size or not as I do the rest. He certainly is hungry though.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww.......... the cuteness factor is off the charts. I would just feed him a little at a time until he gets healthier. Thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

:shock: Poor little guy! I agree Romad. Glad you saved the little guy!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

I just couldn't leave him there looking so tiny and miserable. Hopefully I can change things for him. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Awwww! Poor darling. I just got a female like him today. Good thing you found him. Can't wait for updates on him.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww, he looks so skinny, poor thing. I'm glad he's got a good home now.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Order some NLS grow or attinson's betta pro. Those are two GREAT foods that are chock full of nutrition and will bring him back. 

You need to feed him slowly. IMO start with 1 pellet 3 times a day, I would also remove the gravel and monitor his poo, look for signs of constipation and parasitism. It looks like you have him in a 1 gallon drum bowl? I would strongly encourage you to buy a bigger tank or a plastic tub so you can properly heat his tank. Having a well heated tank will help him metabolize faster and absorb more nutrition and get healthy faster.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

omg the poor guy!!!! 
in the best of hands now though! he's very lucky.

feed him slowly, id keep him out of bright light and treat for internal parasites too. very mild dose at least. also agree wit 1fish2fish, id get a a 2.5g critter keeper and have him in a nice warm extra clean tank 

he'll be some stunner! wait and see!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Poor guy Im glad you saved him!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

:shake::shock2:Awww... that makes me sad to see bettas in poor shape like that. Glad you saved him! Can't wait to see how he looks once he is healthy.:yourock:


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. He is already showing signs of adjusting well, he's not perma-clamped anymore and he's coloured up a fair bit but he's still a scaredy-cat. 

He's eating bit by bit (as advised) and swimming around and trying to bother Abalon, my princely boy to his not so nearest right. Of course Abalon is more concerned with hefting around his ridiculously large VT fins and sleeping. But he does look at him like 'You're little...I'm pretty. Hmph.' Which is the best you can expect from his royal highness. 

My apartment is kept at 30 degrees and the bowls all keep soft water and happy smishies. Squirt will be upgraded to a 2 gal once he mends but I'm gonna stick with the bowls. Criitter keepers would be a good investment but then I'd have to get 15 more to be fair. It's not gonna happen. I know most are anti-bowl here but if you're rigid about cleaning and maintenance (every 3 days grump or shine) I believe bowls can be a pleasant environment for a smishy. And my bunch reflect that.

Will definitely keep you posted.  <3


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww good for you for adopting the little buddy. I always pick the scraggliest little near-death crowntails too.

Looking forward to seeing some "after" photos following his stint in rehab!


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Awww that poor little thing, so adorable and sad! So glad you rescued him C: I'm sure he'll be beautiful once he's feeling better.


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

Poor lil guy glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He will be just fine in a bowl.  I have one of my guys in a 2g bowl and he's happy as a clam. I understand, I always move my fish to a smaller tank when medicating them. 

Good luck! He's a cutey!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks DH!

Update: He's not clamped up at all anymore ( I take that to mean he's relaxing finally). He's definitely not constipated and his waste shows no signs of discolouration. He's also eating 4 pellets a day and keen for more. It could just be me but he seems to be thickening up a little bit. (yay!)


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*Hmmm...*

I'm guessing like humans, you should feed him little by little so it doesn't shock him. :hmm: By the by, he is EXTREMELY cute!


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Aw yay! Glad he's getting better, he's such a cutie :3


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

got any pics of him now all happy and healthy?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

awwwwww he is so cute and i love the name squirt it matches such a cutie...good that you saved him. also keep him less stressed as possible. question: is that a juvinile or is it an adult betta?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

goldyboy said:


> Thanks DH!
> 
> Update: He's not clamped up at all anymore ( I take that to mean he's relaxing finally). He's definitely not constipated and his waste shows no signs of discolouration. He's also eating 4 pellets a day and keen for more. It could just be me but he seems to be thickening up a little bit. (yay!)


do you have any pictures of him now? we would all enjoy some:-D:-D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

He is so CUTE - CONGRATS!!!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

He's not 100% but he's coming along nicely.  <3 (Excuse the smudgy glass, I had to keep putting my finger to the bowl for him to dart over. lol)


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, what a big difference! That was so nice of you to take on that betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks! He's a sweet boy.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Whoa! Great job. That is a dramatic difference.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

willowtree said:


> whoa! Great job. That is a dramatic difference.


ditto!!!! :-d


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

goldyboy said:


> Thanks! He's a sweet boy.


WOAHH YOU DID A REALLY GOOD JOB he looked so dull and pale before


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> ditto!!!! :-d


what does that mean?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha i think bloo97 said it all LOL


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

XD Lol!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

=D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> what does that mean?


It means I am repeating what the other poster said. 

For example, if I say "WOW!" and you say "Ditto", you are basically saying, "WOW!" also without actually repeating it.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

he is adorable. and very little. love the name , squirt it is


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, he seems happy now...feisty as ever! Squirt does suit him but I'm tempted to name him Bjorn (Bear). He's a tuff guy.


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

wow major difference. nice job. :nicefish:


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

He looks so much better! and happier! I'm glad he found a great home!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> It means I am repeating what the other poster said.
> 
> For example, if I say "WOW!" and you say "Ditto", you are basically saying, "WOW!" also without actually repeating it.


lol okay i c


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

ty for taking him home ..


----------

